# Black and White Ebony Custom Order



## drgoretex (Jan 11, 2012)

*MODS - I posted this in the wrong forum so feel free to delete this post, I will put it in 'Show off your pens'. *

Hello all. Figured I haven't posted pics of the pens I've made the last little bit, so might as well take some time out to do some photography. Here is the latest custom order from the shop (wood supplied by the buyer) - a curvy black and White ebony pen with a heavy CA finish and a medium JoWo nib. It is c/c fill, 150mm capped, and 135mm uncapped.































Thanks for looking. Comments and critique welcome.

Cheers,

Ken

*MODS - I posted this in the wrong forum so feel free to delete this post, I will put it in 'Show off your pens'. *


----------



## dgscott (Jan 11, 2012)

Another pretty one, Ken. 
Doug


----------



## ericd (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice pen.  Love the curves.
Eric


----------



## 76winger (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the smooth curves of both the main pen body, as well as the section. Then the cap just tops it all off really nice. Great work!!!


----------



## el_d (Jan 11, 2012)

Very cool Ken.

Whats the section made of and how is it attachedto the wood?


----------



## watch_art (Jan 12, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## jjudge (Jan 13, 2012)

*FPN*

I saw this in your FPN post -- LOVED it there, been thinking about it for days now, and LOVE it here.


FPN = FountainPenNetwork.com

I notice a few IAP'ers there (Indy-Pen-Dance, etc.)


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 13, 2012)

Great pen Ken!! I always love your wood pens!! Nice and sexy!!!


----------



## drgoretex (Jan 13, 2012)

jjudge said:


> I saw this in your FPN post -- LOVED it there, been thinking about it for days now, and LOVE it here.
> 
> 
> FPN = FountainPenNetwork.com
> ...


 
Thanks!  Ya, there are a few of us penmakers who are also fountainpen-heads :biggrin:  

Ken


----------



## jjudge (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm going to 'friend' this IAPers I can find over there.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 14, 2012)

jjudge said:


> I'm going to 'friend' this IAPers I can find over there.



In the past, I thought that you could do it from the post somehow, but could be wrong. However, I do know that you can click on his name and look at his profile, then from there you can "friend" him.


----------



## chugbug (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Ken,

Another nice pen!!  Love the shape and the solid black section!

John

   John E. Brady
     JEB's PENs
www.jebspens.com


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 21, 2012)

I like this pen very much


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ken,

    That is a beauty!


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice pen.

Scott


----------



## Sataro (Jan 22, 2012)

That is one fantastic looking pen! Just grabs your attention as soon as you see it!


----------



## drgoretex (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks very much, folks.  I really appreciate the feedback!

Ken


----------

